# FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate



## Bios (12. Februar 2013)

*FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*

Hey,
wir haben vor 2 Wochen von 1&1 (Dsl 16k) zu Unitymedia (Dsl 50k) gewechselt und haben einen neuen Router bekommen der nun
anstatt am Telefonanschluss am Fernsehanschluss angeschlossen werden muss oder so (hab von den Anschlüssen selbst nicht viel Ahnung).
Das alte Wlan funktioniert noch bis August, sodass ich immer ein Vergleichsmodell hier habe.
Die Entfernung von mir zum neuen sowie zum alten Router ist nahezu identisch und es ist jeweils eine Stockwerk dazwischen.
Beim alten Router habe ich meistens die volle Signalstärke also 5 Balken und beim neuen kann ich von Glück reden wenn ich 2 Balken habe
und überhaupt im Internet surfen kann.
Bei einem Speedtest oben komme ich in der Regel beim Unitymedia Internet auf ne Leistung vergleichbar mit dsl 6k.
Wenn ich mich direkt vor den Router setze ist das Signal zwar optimal aber ich bekomme trotzdem nicht mehr als 8k maximum.
Mit einem Lankabel am Router direkt angeschlossen bekomme ich die vollen 50k mit ca. 6,3-6,5mb/s und nem 20er Ping also liegts nicht an
der bereitgestellten Leistung.
Nun habe ich mir mal soein Powerline-Teil geholt einfach ums mal auszuprobieren ob ich damit bessere fahren würde.
Funktionieren tuts sprich ich bin per Lanverbindung verbunden habe mehr als 1mb/s sind nicht drin sprich da stimmt auch irgendwas nicht.
http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-PA2...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1360689383&sr=1-1

Nun weiß ich langsam echt nicht mehr weiter..
Wodran kanns denn liegen das das Signal vom neuen Router eine so extrem schlechte Signalstärke hat die kaum eine Luftlinie von mehr als 6-7 Metern überschreitet und
selbst wenn ich direkt vor der Box sitze die Übertragunsrate nur 1/5 von dem ist was ich per Lan bekomme.
Mein Laptop ist ziemlich neu an dem sollte es eigentlich ja nicht liegen mit dem alten Router klappts ja auch.
Kanns vielleicht an dem Router liegen? Und wieso bekomme ich dann übers Stromnetz per Powerline auch nur soeine niedrige Übertragungsrate?
Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Ideen die ich mal ausprobieren kann oder auf die ich den Typen im Geschäft mal ansprechen kann.


----------



## derP4computer (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*

Da ist der Nächste eingefangen wurden. 
Die 200 Mbps sind irreführend, das müsste eigentlich heissen 100 /100 ......... hin und zurück, aber so verkauft es sich besser.

Hatte mir mal das TL-PA251 Kit gekauft, da waren es sogar nur 40 / 85 Mbit/s hin und zurück.


----------



## chiller (12. Februar 2013)

Firmware aktuell?


----------



## robbe (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*

Die 6320 hat relativ oft Probleme mit dem Wlan. Ruf einfach mal bei Unitiy an, dann bringt dir nen Techniker eine neue.


----------



## Bios (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*

Jo bei mir kamen letztendlich mit dem TP-Link auch nur 35mbit an deswegen kommen die Teile aufjedenfall zurück.
Die Firmware ist aktuell da habe ich schon drauf geguckt.
Werd vermutlich Robbe's vorschlag machen und mir einfach mal die Box austauschen lassen weils auch das einzige wäre was
ich mir vorstellen kann.
Wenns was neues gibt meld ich mich.


----------



## robbe (13. Februar 2013)

Könntest mal noch in die Box gehen, auf Internet>Kabel-Information und dann einen Screenshot vom Reiter Kabel-Internet machen und hier reinstellen.
Nur um mal grob zu schauen, ob die Leitung so weit in Ordnung ist.


----------



## L-man (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*



robbe schrieb:


> Die 6320 hat relativ oft Probleme mit dem Wlan. Ruf einfach mal bei Unitiy an, dann bringt dir nen Techniker eine neue.



Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen die gleiche Box in der 2. Version. eine neue Box bringt rein gar nichts da alle 6320er dieses Problem haben. Die W-Lan leistung ist bestenfalls katastrophal. Unitymedia arbeitet nach eigender Aussage mit Hochdruck mit AVM an dem Problem. Momentan würde ich sagen das die Fritzbox etwa 25% der Wlan Leistung der Easybox 803 hat. Alleine der Umstieg von Lan auf W-lan halbiert schonmal die Leistung.


----------



## robbe (14. Februar 2013)

L-man schrieb:


> Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen die gleiche Box in der 2. Version. eine neue Box bringt rein gar nichts da alle 6320er dieses Problem haben. Die W-Lan leistung ist bestenfalls katastrophal. Unitymedia arbeitet nach eigender Aussage mit Hochdruck mit AVM an dem Problem. Momentan würde ich sagen das die Fritzbox etwa 25% der Wlan Leistung der Easybox 803 hat. Alleine der Umstieg von Lan auf W-lan halbiert schonmal die Leistung.



Das stimmt nicht ganz. Wenn alle Boxen dieses Problem hätten, wären sie nicht mehr im Umlauf. Aber die Anzahl der fehlerhaften Boxen ist schon recht hoch.


----------



## Bios (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*

Sollte ich denn die Box erstmal behalten und warten bis die das gefixt haben oder einfach direkt nach ner anderen als der 6320 fragen?


----------



## robbe (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*

Glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, das die das so schnell fixen. Ruf einfach an und sag das deine Box defekt ist. Der Techniker bringt dir ne neue (vielleicht auch nen anderes Modell). Teste das Wlan, solange der Techniker noch da ist, es haben nicht alle Boxen das Poblem.


----------



## Jonny33 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*

Habe auch das Problem mit der 6320 gehabt, die Wlan Verbindung war einfach nur Katastrophal. Dann habe ich in der Box ein paar Einstellungen geändert, und siehe da die Wlan Verbindung bleibt stabil, sogar eine Etage tiefer liegt es den ganzen Tag bei 32k-40k. Damit kann ich schon leben.
Hier eine kleine Einleitung mit den Sachen die ich geändert habe:

Verbinden sie einen PC oder Laptop per LAN-Kabel mit ihrer Fritzbox und rufen sie über ihren Internet-Browser (Internet Explorer, Firefox o.ä.) die Seite http://fritz.box auf.
Klicken sie links im Menü auf den Punkt ?System?, wenn dieser Punkt aufgeklappt ist wählen Sie bitte ?Ansicht? um dort die erweiterte Ansicht zu aktivieren. Dies mit ?Übernehmen? bestätigen.
Klicken Sie nun links im Menü auf WLAN. Dort sollten sie zunächst den Netzwerknamen (SSID) ändern, und dann unter der Liste der bekannten WLAN Geräte bei dem Punkt ?Die angezeigten WLAN Geräten dürfen untereinander kommunizieren? den Haken entfernen. Im Anschluss klicken Sie bitte ?Übernehmen? an.
Als nächstes wählen Sie nun die Auswahl ?Funkkanal? und setzten den Punkt bei ?Funkkanaleinstellungen anpassen?.
Klicken Sie die oberste Auswahl WLAN Standard 802.11n+g an und prüfen anhand der WLAN Grafik, auf welchem WLAN Kanal wenig Betrieb ist. Diesen Kanal wählen Sie bitte aus.
(Es bieten sich vor allem Kanal 2,3,11 und 12 an). Dies bitte wieder mit ?Übernehmen? bestätigen.
Nun klicken sie noch links im Menü auf Sicherheit und wählen dort den WPA Modus WPA2(CCMP) (sollten sie einen älteren WLAN Adapter haben, der diesen Modus nicht unterstützt wählen sie bitte WPA(TKIP) ) und übernehmen diese Einstellung. Die Fritzbox zeigt ihnen jetzt noch einmal die WLAN Infos zum Ausdrucken/Speichern an.
Nun klicken sie oben-mittig auf der Seite auf den Punkt ?WPS-Schnellverbindung? und entfernen den Haken bei WPS aktiv. Dann ein letztes Mal die Einstellungen sichern.

Vielleicht hilft das nicht allen aber mir hat das sehr gut geholfen.


----------



## L-man (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*

das habe ich auch schon durch, hat nichts gebracht. 

Also ein erneuter Anruf bei Unity Media hat erbracht das es definitiv ein Softwareproblem der Box ist und bei allen gleich auftritt. Auch der Techniker sagte das gleiche.


----------



## L-man (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*

laut einem Unity Media Mitarbeiter gibt es wohl massive Probleme eine neue Software zu bekommen, man überlegt derzeit die 6320er einzuziehen und nicht mehr anzubieten.


----------



## ratefuchs13 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*

Hallo und einen guten Tag. Ich heiße Rainer und komme aus Hemer. Da ich einen Aktuellen Fall habe, möchte ich mich später genau vorstellen. Mein Vertrag bei T-online läuft aus. Ich bin dort seit 20 Jahren Kunde. Bin mit der Technik eigendlich Zufrieden.Auch an die Niedrige Leistung habe ich mich auch gewöhnt. Nur die hohen Preise waren mir schon länger ein Dorn im Auge. Dann kam die Firma unitymedie, und machte mir ein gutes Angebot. Telefon und Internet für 20,00€.Dann fing das Theater an. Der erste Techniker kam. Natürlich sehr spät. Nachdem er alles montiert hatte, hatte er keine Zeit mehr auf die Freischaltung. Am nächsten Morgen war noch immer alles Tod. Der nächste Techniker kam 2 Tage später. Der nahm sein Lapptop und schloß es an die Fritzbox an. Da stimmt was nicht, sagte er. Hat dann einen Verstärker am Hauseingang gewechselt. Das Ergebnis war etwas besser. Aber dann merkte er, das ich mit W-Lan arbeitete. Darauf sagte er, die Fritzbox 6320 sei eigendlich Schrott und für W-Lan nicht geeignet. Das wollte ich nicht glauben. Die Fritzbox gehörte ja zu der neuen Anlage, und war vor 2 Tagen erst eingebaut worden. Wenn ich diese Fritzbox auf ihren PC einrichten soll, bekomme ich erst 61,00€. Aber es wird nicht funktionieren. Also gab ich keinen Auftrag hierfür. Ich kontaktierte unitymedia. Diese teilten mir mit, ich habe alles erhalten, was ich bestellt habe. Anscheinend egal ab es funktioniert oder nicht. Der Vertrag wurde bei mir im Hause gemacht, und der Techniker hat mir gesagt, das es über W-Lan funktioniert. Also habe ich mit dem 14 Tägigen Vertragsrücktritt gedroht. Heute kam ein Anruf. Die Technik hätte bestätigt, das die Fritzbox 6320 tatsächlich Probleme bereitet. Wird nicht mehr ausgeliefert. Es kommt nächste Woche ein Techniker vorbei, und bringt eine bessere Fritzbox vorbei. Natürlich mit Einbau und Funktionskontrolle. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es dann klappt. Am 08.08.13 wird nämlich die Leitung von T-Online abgeschaltet. Ich werde dann berichten. Rainer aus Hemer


----------



## robbe (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*

Du wirst sicher die 6360 bekommen, da ist das Wlan besser. Die 6320 hat ein mehr oder weniger defektes Wlan. Soll heißen, direkt neben der Box ist alles Top, aber mit jedem Meter Entfernung nimmt das Signal rapide ab. Nach ein paar Metern Luftlinie ist dann meistens schluss. Das sie nicht mehr ausgeliefert wird, ist allerdings gelogen.


----------



## phineas84 (29. August 2013)

*AW: FRITZ!Box 6320 v2 schlechtes Signal/Übertragunsrate*

Ich habe auch seit kurzem (Ende Juli) einen Unity Media Anschluss und habe dieses Rotzgerätz von Fritzbox 6320 bekommen (wird also immer noch ausgeliefert). Die Wlan Verbindung ist eine absolute Katastrophe, habe bereits im Nebenzimmer (bei freier Sicht auf die Fritzbox!) nurmehr ein äußerst schwaches Signal. Das Fritzbox seinen Namen für so etwas hergibt...habe jetzt einen TP-Link Router (im Moment bei amazon knapp 35 Euro, top Sendeleistung) als Access Point eingerichtet und schau an, jetzt geht's geschwindigkeitstechnisch ziemlich ab (bis knappe 40mbit). Kann ich nur jedem raten, der sich nicht mit Unity Media rumschlagen will um einen anderen Router zu kriegen.

Und für alle, die wie ich keine Ahnung haben/hatten, wie man einen Access Point einrichtet: hier ist es ziemlich idiotensicher erklärt
http://www.router-forum.de/board-fa...ander-verbinden-ueber-kabel-39038-page-1.html


----------

